# OK Archery DST38 (Absolute DST 38)



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is a link to a bow just like the DST 38 that is left. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2230683&highlight=DST


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Today first day sunshine at my place and still snow deep in the bush and valleys.
Just got home from my Field shooting, I had two arrow spine with me, CX nano XR 450's and 410's, leftovers from last year tournaments...
DST38 Absolute, the draw weight is turned down two full turns on limb bolts, 
I want to shoot this next season with the 60% letoffs but I felt the 26 lbs holding weight is just killing my back right now, me better to build up the muscles after this winter gradually probably over a 3-4 weeks time.
So, no sight marks just full improvizing distances at the stakes.
First to mention I set the bow in my draw board, no tuning at all, just a plain centershot on the rest, the nock point is centered between axles and the sight pin is centered to rest. That was all on the board but I still turned out the limb bolts !!!!
I was walking through some flats on 30y and 45y and 60y and 15 yard stakes,
Both spine arrows hit the same vertical line and on multiple distances I didn't had to touch my sight L-R adjustments at all, just drill the 10's......
Some my folks in my club got some fancy shiny bows recently and they were tuning and tuning when I got to the club, the teasing starts from the speed freaks :toothy2: blablabla "how they'r bows are faster or out faster than my", I just left them there to enjoy the story :wink: .
When I was coming out from the Field range two hours later they still tuning those bows


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

So is this post to promote OK archery or bash all other brands?
I'm confused.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

shakyshot said:


> So is this post to promote OK ....?


I was looking into my new tournament - target bow that must be easy tuneable and the most accurate - asap whatever I do right there on the edge!!!!!!!
Shoot through riser, shoot through cables, centered nock point, just put a rest centered, put the sight pin centered, nothing to tune just go and start scoring.......with any reasonably spined arrows not even a french tuning needed, no creep tuning, take your sight marks print a tape and we go.........


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> So is this post to promote OK archery or bash all other brands?
> I'm confused.


I don't know, but if the OP wants to sell his equipment on the forum maybe he should put it in the classified ads where it belongs


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Not a first and I am sure won't be a last STS*

but definitively placing the nocking point centered between axis .......... is hard to beat....
an Absolute target bow, very easy to setup and tune and this advanced technology will be on the table for long long time :wink:
Anybody want to have a closer look just pm me and we meet @ some range in GTA.


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

bigHUN said:


> but definitively placing the nocking point centered between axis .......... is hard to beat....


Why do you keep saying this? What does it matter? In the end the arrow needs to fly and hit the centre ..... The real question is can you do that?


----------

